# BEST KNOT USING MONO for SHOCKLEADER



## RWalleySA

What type of knot do you recomend when tieing a 17 lb main line to a 50 lb shockleader (both mono)

looking at a bimini twist but it seems like alot of work also thinking of the knot called "shock leader knot" albright etc so so many but I would like to see a consensus on a really reliable strong knot to tie on a shockleader. This knot is for surf fishing I plan to throw out 4-5 oz weight and bait


----------



## tjbjornsen

To the Bible with Ya!

Sorry, I know it is not what anyone ever wants to hear, but there is an insane thread in the '"Bible" (look at the bottom of all of the main forums on the main page) that details everything that you could ever want to know about knots for shock leaders. It is actually what got me to this site in the first place, looking for the exact same information.
That thread is like the Smithsonian of knot info for shock leaders.
I spent the entire winter in front of my computer with spools of old line, Googling the knots and following links for knots described in that thread.
And after all of that I ended up settling on the "Short Spider" to a "No Name" based on my ability to tie them both correctly over and over again, how small the knots come out if tied correctly, how well they pass through the guides, and their breaking strength.
You migh end up with a dozen more different answers, because everyone and their mother-in-law has an opinion on this age old question, but you will find a ton of tremendous info on this one in the Bible...
Have Fun!


----------



## bjspearman04

*Shock Knot*

Excellent response. Believe comment are spot. The mouse stroke to the "Fishing Bible" is well worth the effort.


----------



## fish bucket

find it hard to beat uni to uni.
i use the uni for the majority of my knots.


----------



## AbuMike

There's a number of great knots out there. The key is to start with a double line ie: Spiderhitch or Bimini Twist....Whatever you choose start with a double line. I use the Spider or Bimini to a Slim beauty.


----------



## HStew

Short spider or Bimini to no-name or slim beauty. Bimini Twist has great qualities, is worth learning, and can be tied in a short time!!


----------



## jasonr

Ive used the Albright knot so far and haven't had any trouble with it. Of course I haven't hooked into any monsters either.


----------



## fish bucket

why is a double line the key?
i never used a double line nor have any of my surf buddies.
i don't see the need in surf fishing applications.


----------



## piercet

bimini to no-name


----------



## piercet

fish bucket said:


> why is a double line the key?
> i never used a double line nor have any of my surf buddies.
> i don't see the need in surf fishing applications.


to maximize the strength of the knot system. Don't you want your connection to the potential fish to be as strong as possible. If so, use a good knot to double your line, then tie your uni....it's stronger for surf or any other applications.


----------



## Peixaria

Biminis and Aussie Braids are excellent knots, if you have the time and conditions to tie them. I've never seen anybody at Cape point tie either in a 20-25 mph in your face wind, at night, etc., etc, You need a knot that you can tie with your eyes closed in any conditions. I use Biminis in a boat with heavy line, because I know I won't lose them. For what you are asking for Straight 50 lb. shock into 17 lb running line A Uni to Uni, if tied correctly should suffice. I had guys at the stores here show me reverse double ridiculous knots that were the size of nerf footballs and guaranteed to rip your tip off upon a hard cast. Uni to Uni with 4 wraps on the 50 and 6 or 7 wraps on the 17. And no knicks or scuffs on the 17 just above the knot.[ where it gets bent over] I find that the type of line also has alot to do with the knot. I have used this knot with Suffix Tritanium Plus for years without a problem because of the slippery coating. I recently got a spool of 17 lb Big Game and because it wont slide[even when splooged properly, and both tied to Big game 50#] I wind up tying about 3 knots before I get a satisfactory tighten down. Fancy knots are cool and probably stronger, But which one can you tie effectively, in almost any condition, and also have a diameter and shape that won't rip the eyes of your rods. Simpler is better.


----------



## Fishman

If you don't want to tie the bimini which I don't (I think that is to big). I tie the Spider Hitch and either use a No Name or an Albright knot to attach the leader.


----------



## Lip Ripper

pm sent


----------



## GreenFord

I use the Albright or Alberto.


----------



## zztopsail

GreenFord said:


> I use the Albright or Alberto.


Ditto

Ditto

Ditto

Albright all the way, every day, every way.....


----------



## RWalleySA

so many people are doing the spider hitch to no name but the no name knot seems like a big knot im guessing you dont do more than 3 turns?


----------



## AtlantaKing

RWalleySA said:


> so many people are doing the spider hitch to no name but the no name knot seems like a big knot im guessing you dont do more than 3 turns?


I use the Bimini Twist and no-name myself; the no-name is not much different in size (diameter of finished knot) between 3 turns to 6 turns. It gets longer, but the diameter remains constant at a bit over triple the diameter of the shock leader. That's pretty much the minimum, since the shock leader has to be knotted. 

Although I'm a big fan of the Bimini Twist; so much in fact that I have a pictorial explanation, the best knot to use is the one you can tie correctly and quickly each and every time.


----------



## Drumdum

Peixaria said:


> Biminis and Aussie Braids are excellent knots, if you have the time and conditions to tie them. I've never seen anybody at Cape point tie either in a 20-25 mph in your face wind, at night, etc., etc, You need a knot that you can tie with your eyes closed in any conditions. I use Biminis in a boat with heavy line, because I know I won't lose them. For what you are asking for Straight 50 lb. shock into 17 lb running line A Uni to Uni, if tied correctly should suffice. I had guys at the stores here show me reverse double ridiculous knots that were the size of nerf footballs and guaranteed to rip your tip off upon a hard cast. Uni to Uni with 4 wraps on the 50 and 6 or 7 wraps on the 17. And no knicks or scuffs on the 17 just above the knot.[ where it gets bent over] I find that the type of line also has alot to do with the knot. I have used this knot with Suffix Tritanium Plus for years without a problem because of the slippery coating. I recently got a spool of 17 lb Big Game and because it wont slide[even when splooged properly, and both tied to Big game 50#] I wind up tying about 3 knots before I get a satisfactory tighten down. Fancy knots are cool and probably stronger, But which one can you tie effectively, in almost any condition, and also have a diameter and shape that won't rip the eyes of your rods. Simpler is better.


 Don't consider them fancy,just stronger than a single line back to back uni,or any other single line knot.. With practice you can tie a bimini with a light in the dark pretty quick.. With even less practice you can tie a spider to a no-name faster than you can say "Jack Sprat" dern near blindfolded... Imho,a much stronger knot than a single line connection.. Although as was said,the best knot *is* the one you tie the best,quickly, and feel most comfortable with,but I like it to be as strong as possible also...jmo


----------



## OBX Jay

Slim Beauty knot is a small knot that slips easily through the guides. I used to use the spider-2-noname but I like the Slim Beauty better. Maybe not as strong as Bimini / Spider to Noname but I haven't seen it fail yet. It is a double line knot and easy to tie.

BTW: I use the same knot for mainline braid to mono shock with great results. Learn it as a backup if nothing else.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x469m2_slim-beauty-knot_extreme


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

I know a few guys who will tie the Bimini/No Name while standing in the surf (between the reel and the first guide) in the dark during a noreaster. There is a reason the offshore guys use the bimini, it is stronger.


----------



## Danman

albright for me..never had a problem with it:fishing:


----------



## Soapboy

bimini to reverse no-name


----------



## Peixaria

DumDrum, I am with you on the double line scenario being stronger. From the surf, it also means 2 knots traveling through guides at high speed. Just curious what you are tying when beach fishing?


----------



## AtlantaKing

Peixaria said:


> DumDrum, I am with you on the double line scenario being stronger. From the surf, it also means 2 knots traveling through guides at high speed. Just curious what you are tying when beach fishing?


I tie the BT-no-name when I'm beach fishing. While yes, it means two knots, the second passing through on the cast is the BT, which is far smaller than the no-name. When I tie mine, the no-name is only an inch (two inches, tops) from the BT so it's not a huge deal.


----------



## vze88qaf

I learned the blood knot but the albright was a lot easier! Have not tested it with a large fish yet. I read online that the albright is recommended for joining a small dia. line with a large dia. line.:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum

Peixaria said:


> DumDrum, I am with you on the double line scenario being stronger. From the surf, it also means 2 knots traveling through guides at high speed. Just curious what you are tying when beach fishing?


 Same as on the pier,bimini to a no-name... If it's a blitz and in a heavy duty hurry,spider to a no-name.. I've had a couple of times that the knot got hung in the guides,but that was back in the day of the 68 lami with cabaloid guides.. With the newer guides on rods today,haven't really had any problems with it hanging in the guides...


----------

